# Solved: another Comodo question



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

have just recently downloaded Comodo anti virus free and i have a warning up that says "System status, the virus signature database is not up to date, please update now.
when i click on the please update button it says that it failed to update, check your internet connection even though i am connected, 

Any Ideas please
Thanks a lot


----------



## JamesFrance (Jun 3, 2007)

Which version of Comodo av do you have installed?


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

*Dear Walkertwotone,
*Please check the version u've installed as jamesfrance said.
If you have the latest version, please try a reinstall


----------



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

cheers guys,
What is the newest version? i cant check what version i have till i get home from work tonite.


----------



## JamesFrance (Jun 3, 2007)

The latest released version is 3.8.65951.477 but there is also a beta version of 3.9 due to be released soon.

If you have 3.5 it can no longer update as it had a different av database. Some download sites still list that one.


----------



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

ok, heres the latest saga. i do have the latest version of comodo which is 3.8.65951.477, i have uninstalled it and installed it again and it still wont let me do an update, it keeps saying failed to update the virus signature database, check internet connection even though i am connected or i wont be able to write this now.

i took comodo off again and downloaded the avira antivir free but this did not work because it said the following" a secure internet connection is required to activate the product (SSL encrypted), this could not be established, ensure the internet can be accessed. 
ensure that the system date is correct.
if in use check your modem connection.
ensure that the application fact.exe can access the internet and is not blocked by a firewall"

heres a little bit of history to help you guys, i did have norton 360 version 2 all in one security on untill last week when it ran out so i downloaded avg 8.5 free and everything was ok untill i tried to connect to the internet and it would not let me so i had to un install that.

i have also used my brothers mcafee internet security 2009 disc as it says it can be used on 3 computers, this was ok except it i could not receive my emails on outlook express , when i uninstalled it i could then receive emails again.

i am using internet explorer , do you think if i went to firefox things would be different, something some where is blocking these antiviruses from working.

come on you tech guys, help me out here
Thanks
Mark


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

How did you remove Norton 360? It may be that there ia a residue of it still affecting your computer (unless you used the Removal Tool from Symantec's site); http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

Hi Togg,
i removed it by going into the change / remove programmes in the set program/access default menu on my start button, can i try the link you sent and see if there is anything left to remove?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

run the tool above and restart before you try comodo again.


----------



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

i have opened the above link, when i click on the download the norton removal tool to save the file to the windows desk top , the egg timer spins for about 30 seconds and then brings up the page that says internet explorer cannot display the web page.

This is what i was saying earlier about the internet connection not being there even though i know i am connected.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

try one of these links.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html


----------



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

:up: you guys are worth your weight in gold, :up:

golferbob, i used your link and it worked, it removed what ever norton left behind and now i can down load all day long, thanks a lot.
TOGG, unfortunatly i couldnt get your link to work but thanks for trying to help me.

just a few more questions.

now that i can get download antivirus again what do you think is the best one to have from the following:

avira antivir free or mcafee internet security 2009 (this is the one my brother purchased for his pc and it says it protects up to 3 pcs)

This may sound a silly question but why cant i have both?

what other free downloads are best to have to protect my computer once i have the anti virus sorted. i,e spyware etc

Thanks again :up::up::up:


----------



## walkertwotone (May 3, 2009)

do you think comodo free is better than the other two i have suggested?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i won't say it is the best but it does a nice job for me. comodo free firewall was rated about 2 or 3 ,i don't know where the antivirus is. my running applicatons are down to 30 from 36. it startup fast & runs fast ,scan time on my toy is 45 mins. they say next tuesday  we can download the new 3.9.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

> This may sound a silly question but why cant i have both?


You original problem that you posted about should have just taught you why you can't have both.  Remember? Connection problems when there was just one-and-a-fragment-of-another on the computer?

If you have two whole antivirus programs at once, there are even more problems. 

Antivirus programs don't play nice together.


----------

